# Hugo Rivera?s Natural Muscle Building Secrets



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’m not impressed easily, but Hugo Rivera is one damn impressive bodybuilder, (his back double bicep shot is insane!) It’s quite an achievement to take top 5 in your class at the Team Universe – the pinnacle of natural amateur bodybuilding in the National Physique Committee – but that’s not what got my attention the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

